# Wie merkt Socket Serverausfall



## Christiane (17. Feb 2004)

Hi Leute,

ein Applet connected zu einem Server und holt sich einen output-stream:

Socket socket = new Socket(HOST, PORT);
out = new PrintStream(socket.getOutputStream());

Dann werden Daten an den Server gesendet mit: 
out.println("String");

Jetzt stürzt der Server ab, d.h. der nächste Aufruf von
out.println("String");   müsste fehlschlagen.

Der Aufruf wird jedoch trotzdem fehlerlos ausgeführt, die zu sendenden Daten verschwinden
irgendwo im nichts.

Wie bekomme ich denn raus, das die Connection jetzt nicht mehr existiert ? Sämtliche 
socket-Methoden wie isConnected()  haben bei mir nicht funktioniert ?

Anmerkung: Der Server selbst lief auf dem selben Rechner wie das Applet und ist auch in
                    Java geschrieben. Vielleicht hat es ja irgendwas damit zu tun.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Christiane (17. Feb 2004)

Sorry, ich hab mich in der Rubrik vertan.


----------



## Likt0r (9. Mai 2004)

hi ichhab das slebe Problem  
also wenn uns einer weiterhelfen könnte wäre spitze


----------



## Grizzly (10. Mai 2004)

Das bekommt man raus, in dem man mit

public void *setSoTimeout*(int timeout) throws SocketException

einen Timeout auf die Verbindung setzt (bspw. 1000 für 1 Sekunde). Kann der String nicht mehr zur Gegenstelle gesendet werden, wird eine Exception geworfen. Standardmäßig wird ist Timeout 0 festgelegt sprich es gibt keinen Timeout und der Socket wartet ewig.


----------

